# Recovered for Months



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been on in a while, but I just thought I would post. I always remember when I was truly suffering and was upset that no one that recovered stayed on the forum. I've been better for around 5-6 months and I feel really great. I don't even remember what was so horrible about DP it's been so long, but I'm glad it's gone. I don't have any magic advice for recovery. Everyone is different. I recovered by getting on with my life. I suffered for about 6 months after an overdose on weed brownies. I do know that obsessing over DP/DR and staying on the forums for hours on end was not helpful for me. There are just too many negative stories on here which can feed the vicious DP/DR cycle. I feel like DP/DR is fueled by the obsession to find a cure, but once you stop trying to find a cure, DP goes away. If anyone has any questions, feel free to message me. I probably won't be posting much more though. I wish the best of luck for everyone and hope you all can recover.

Kind Regards,
Guest013


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Its great to hear that u are doing fine!
I also noticed that picking up normal life makes me feel quite better!

So i suppose that this might just be one way to recover, who knows.

Great to hear that you are doing fine.

Greetings,
Don Steffa


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

Guest013 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on in a while, but I just thought I would post. I always remember when I was truly suffering and was upset that no one that recovered stayed on the forum. I've been better for around 5-6 months and I feel really great. I don't even remember what was so horrible about DP it's been so long, but I'm glad it's gone. I don't have any magic advice for recovery. Everyone is different. I recovered by getting on with my life. I suffered for about 6 months after an overdose on weed brownies. I do know that obsessing over DP/DR and staying on the forums for hours on end was not helpful for me. There are just too many negative stories on here which can feed the vicious DP/DR cycle. I feel like DP/DR is fueled by the obsession to find a cure, but once you stop trying to find a cure, DP goes away. If anyone has any questions, feel free to message me. I probably won't be posting much more though. I wish the best of luck for everyone and hope you all can recover.
> 
> ...


did 3d vision come back?
did you feel like your old self?
is all you have to do is eat healthy go out side and all that jazz and youll eventually feel good? is that all you got to do?


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jeremiah said:


> did 3d vision come back?
> did you feel like your old self?
> is all you have to do is eat healthy go out side and all that jazz and youll eventually feel good? is that all you got to do?


Lol, yes, as basic as it sounds, that's about all i did. I have experienced the worst of it. I spent days on the couch just feeling completely zoned out in an unrealistic world. Once you start moving on with your life, it gets better.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Really glad to hear you recovered...
And,now put that pot away ;PPPPPP


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

Always great to hear of a recovery!! Best wishes!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Good point, I agree with you


----------



## ginni (Oct 25, 2012)

THANKS FOR SHARING UR EXP


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Amen brother.


----------



## tmarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for coming back and letting us all know there's a light at the end of the tunnel. We need more of that here. I'm going to do the same when I make it back to reality!


----------

